# Thanks for joining us for our 2021 Halloween event!



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2021)

Our 2021 Halloween event, TBT's Haunted Home Para*DIE*, has now officially come to a close and the Halloween Favorites have been selected by the community from the ten nominations in each creative event. Everyone did a great job haunting The Bell Tree Manor with some extremely spooky entries and game playing! Now you'll be able to view all of the over 600 entries in our official Halloween 2021 gallery.


Click here to go to our Halloween 2021 entry gallery.​Thanks once again to Mistreil for designing another event entry gallery. And, as always, special thanks to _all_ of the staff who hosted another great and spooky event! See the bottom of the original event post for the full list of staff credits. Now, without further ado, let's take a look at our top four Halloween Favorites from each event and the winners of the bonus Haunted Coins.

*Brews & Horror d'Oeuvres*

1. S.J.: Apparition Alley






2. BetsySundrop: Vampire's Delight





3. Firesquids: Poisoned Red Velvet Skull Cakes and Witch's Brew Cauldron Cocoa








4. Aniko: Haunted Pumpkin Buns and Pumpkin Potion






*Plushie Poltergeist Dress-up*

1.  lieryl





2. Aniko





3. Plume





4. Firesquids






*Jarring Oddities*

1. neoqueenserenity





2. Aniko





3. shellbell





4. Bluebellie






*Skullful Landscapes*

1. Skarmoury





2. (TIE) Rhea





2. (TIE)  lieryl





4. Shellbell





Congrats! You'll receive your bonus Haunted Coins by tomorrow. The collectibles will remain in the shop until Friday night, but please don't wait too long to spend them!

We hope you've enjoyed another event at The Bell Tree! Now that it's November, the ACNH 2.0 update is only a couple days away and we're excited to experience it with all of you in the community. See you Thursday night / Friday morning!


----------



## Merielle (Nov 2, 2021)

Congratulations to all the Halloween favorites!!     And huge thanks again to staff for creating and hosting another awesome event for us!


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 2, 2021)

My hard work paid off! Thanks so much to those who voted for me! 
Congrats to the other winners! You guys made some great creepy creations!

I loved the event as usual, this was a super fun first Halloween on tbt for me.
Thank you staff, amazing job putting everything together for us!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2021)

congrats to everyone who placed/won! there are some truly amazing and spooky entries up there! 

thanks again staff for the event, this was certainly the highlight of my Halloween! I got all three collectibles I wanted from this event so I'm happy (also I appreciate whoever came up with the boo egg, the more Super Mario collectibles the better!) and the other new collectibles were awesome as well! can't wait for the next event ☺


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you to all of the staff for another great event and all of your hard work! The collectibles all look amazing, and I really enjoyed the tasks we were given! 

Congrats as well to all of the winners!  Thank you to everyone who voted for my entries, I am so happy that you liked them! ❤

I am thankful for the gallery as well, because I truly tried to keep up with viewing all of the submissions, but there were so many for each event!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2021)

I really enjoyed the event. I like all of the spooky creations!


----------



## seliph (Nov 2, 2021)

jw is there anything the people who didn't manage to get all 5 golden coins can do with what they did get? or for anyone who isn't really interested in the key


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 2, 2021)

I can’t believe I made it up there. There were so many great submissions, that I didn’t expect that. After I cast my vote, I tried to stay away from the voting threads, so I was super surprised when I saw this. I really appreciate all those that voted! I find it fitting that when I finally win something, it was on Halloween. It makes it even more special .

Thank you to the staff as well, for creating such a nice event. This has been my favorite so far.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!  Twas yet another fun Halloween event.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2021)

wow, for once, most of my votings actually won

congrats, everyone!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 2, 2021)

This was such a great event! Thanks staff. Bye halloween PFP


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks again to the staff and congrats to all the winners! Voting was very difficult because there were so many amazing entries!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh wow, I’m really thrilled to have won in the cemetery event!  I just want to say thank you to everyone, including the staff, and congratulations to the other winners! I loved a lot of entries including those outside the chosen favorites as well, there were entries I definitely would’ve voted had they been in the top 10. Overall, this was another fun event that kept me busy for a few days, which was great! I needed a short escape from postgrad hell. 





My weed farm’s last hurrah before they all get plucked. Leif’s gonna wonder why I have 100+ weed in my pockets. Thank you again everyone!



Spoiler: some stuff about my weed farm journey



My main goal was to do better than last year since my Halloween entry last year wasn’t that great, haha. I saw people using a chunk of autumn weed as some sort of cottagecore/nature aesthetic thing so my dumb brain thought, “How much weed is _too much_ weed?” And the answer is, apparently, 150 weed. So I set on a quest to plant 100+ weed in one area and just let them grow and build a cemetery from there. I didn’t have any solid idea what I was doing at the start but I guess things fell into place. With a lot of tinkering, de-weeding, and replanting, I was overall satisfied with how it turned out!

Things I learned from growing weed:
- They are way more complicated to grow than normal flowers. They have three stages and they dont have to all go through the stages I believe, they can just jump to the third stage. They’re actually not guaranteed to grow unlike your regular plants that grow daily; you can water them though to increase their chances of growing. Some of my weed would take days to move past the first stage or second stage. 
- You can only have 150 weed on your island. After the 150th weed, they just stop growing and multiplying. I had to pluck baby weeds outside the area daily so I wouldn’t hit the 150th limit.
- I stumbled upon the best expert weed growing guide from AC World, apparently made by Murray. Small world!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 2, 2021)

I am honored to even have been nominated for voting for the Jarring Oddities!

Thank you to everyone who voted for my jar, I just want to say I found all the other submissions just as as spooky and creative!!! 

The events have been my favorite part of coming back to TBT since last March. I had a lot of fun entering the contests, voting for entry favorites, and the collectibles!! Thank you TBT staff and TBT users for everything :')


----------



## faerie (Nov 2, 2021)

Such amazing entries for this event. They were spooktacular! Congratulations to the winners, you all did awesome! Ty to the staff for such a wonderful event!


----------



## Aniko (Nov 2, 2021)

First, I want to say that the Gallery is such a brillant idea!  I hope to see it again for the next events 
And then, Thank You!!! To everybody who voted for me or reacted to my creations, I was really surprised to make it to the selection and even more to win (my family is making fun of me right now, it seems I was saying "I will never make it" all along). I always spend a lot of time on the events (slow and unskilled worker here) but everybody is so talented and creative, the competition is no joke! I guess 2021 is my lucky year? Anyway, I always have a lot of fun participating. Congrats to all other winners and everybody who participated, I really enjoyed your creations.

Thank you to the staff for that fun event and those really pretty collectibles.

Look like I will have my two collectibles....


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 2, 2021)

Congratulations and good work to all those who won!! So much fun and the collectibles were beautiful


----------



## Zerous (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks to all the staff as usual for hosting this event! It was really fun, and I'm glad I was able to participate in everything, despite being really busy lately.  Also honoured I even got nominated for anything, so thank you for that  ;-;


----------



## deana (Nov 2, 2021)

Another wonderful event complete  Huge thanks to the staff as always and congrats to all the winners!! The gallery also looks super great, I LOVE these galleries!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 2, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners! Well deserved! Thanks to the staff for this event, with special thanks to Mistreil for both the Study game, which I really enjoyed, and the gallery!


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 3, 2021)

Halloween has come and gone. Congratulations to the winners and thank you staff for the spooktacular event!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats winners!! aaaaa I was so close to top 4 though. Thanks to those who voted for my bloody brownies anyway, they were absolutely delicious and I wish you could have had some!

This was a wonderful event, thank you staff!


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2021)

congratulations to all of the winners!! i sadly wasn’t able to participate much myself due to various reasons, but everyone's entries were excellent, and i enjoyed looking at them all! i’ll never not be amazed by the amount of talent and creativity in this community. 

and as always, i’d like to give a _huge_ thank you to staff for hosting this event. i’m too tired to say anything mushy, so you’re all spared for now lol, but i really appreciate the time, effort and energy that you all put into each and every event, no matter how big or small the event may be. i also would like to give a special thanks to @Mistreil — the study was one of the only rooms that i could complete the activity for, and it was also the room that i enjoyed the most because the game was _so fun_. both games that they’ve created for events have been a delight to play, and i am definitely looking forward to any and all future ones! the addition of entry galleries to events is awesome as well; it’s been great being able to see all entries in one spot, and seeing my own entry/entries in them makes me happier than it probably should lol. 

i’m rambling by this point, so i’ll wrap this up lol — thank you so much again staff for everything, and another huge congrats to the winners!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 3, 2021)

huge thank you to staff for making yet another event that made me ignore everything else in my life for several days : D i have so many late assignments now orz 

i had a lot of fun as always, mostly in the cemetery build because i always enjoy those type of events the most ^^ big thank you to everyone who voted for my entries as well TT i’m at the airport right now but take this very small picture of my beanbag cat : D he appreciates all the support he’s gotten OTL 

and of course congratulations to everyone else who placed ^^ cannot wait for the next event so my grades can drop even further !!






​


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to all the favourites! It was so hard to choose since they were all so creative and amazing! 

And big shout out to the staff for all the hard work!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 3, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners and all the participants!!!
And thank you TBT Staff for yet another spooktacular event! Love the gallery! So many amazing entries!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2021)

So much fun!!! Great job Staff and congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2021)

I just wanted to say that this event was super hyped. Definitely wanted to take a spooky dookie in a Spirit Halloween.


----------



## river (Nov 3, 2021)

congrats to all the spooky favorites! 

and thank you to the staff for another incredibly fun and cute event, you always put your whole hearts into it and it shows. You make the Bell Tree one of my favorite places to be on the internet 

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 3, 2021)

So is it okay to ask now what on earth the audio in the study was. Even with the text clue I could not get it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> So is it okay to ask now what on earth the audio in the study was. Even with the text clue I could not get it.


The solution can be found in the event thread OP under a spoiler.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 3, 2021)

congrats to all the winners!! very deserved everyone. i'm glad i managed to scrabble together entries for everything, despite my limited resources atm. and of course thanks staff for putting this event together for us, you always go above and beyond for us!!


----------



## Holla (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for hosting as always staff! Shoutout to @Nefarious for choosing my entry to be in the plushie poll. I can't imagine how hard it must have been to narrow it own to only 10 entries. 

Also shoutout to the 25 people who voted for me. I didn't win, but I really appreciated every vote.  Of course I also appreciate those who said they loved my entry even if they didn't vote for me.

Thanks again staff for hosting another lovely event. I truly had a blast and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Nov 3, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks to everyone who voted my spooky snacks. Really had fun with this event, thank you to wonderful staff for hosting it. And I really, really enjoyed the spectre in the study game!


----------



## Corrie (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to all our winners!!!!

Just to confirm, there's nothing to do with the leftover Golden Haunted Coins right? Just want to make sure before I spend the rest of my regular Haunted Coins.


----------



## amemome (Nov 3, 2021)

I loved everyone's entries! Everyone is so talented here that it's so hard to vote for favorites. Thank you again for hosting such a fun event!


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners and thank you once again to staff for hosting this fun event!!
I'm honored that my scratchy cat placed third in plushy poltergeists, thank you to everyone who voted! ;^;


----------



## Valzed (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners & thank you again to the Staff! I love Halloween so I always look forward to the events. I must say this year's was truly one of my favorites.


----------



## Mutti (Nov 3, 2021)

Well done to the organisers for putting on this event!
thank you i had so much fun this halloween and ive interacted more with this forum during the event than i ever had and its made me feel more welcome in the community! 
i look forward to the next event!


----------



## Bugs (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!  there was so much creativity in ge Halloween event, it was great to see it all!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 3, 2021)

I can’t wait for the Christmas event brrrrrr


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!  Thank you Staff for throwing such a fun event, it was an absolute blast! I definitely liked how there was something for everyone to do in terms of event types.  I honestly hope the key that we all earned this year may come of very good use in a future event.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 3, 2021)

congratulations to all the participants and of course to the winners!! it was a super fun event


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 3, 2021)

Loved this event! Never really celebrated halloween since its not a thing where I live, but because of AC and this forum ive been celebrating it in game more and more and it even translated into my real life! This year I even had decorations in my house! All thanks to ac and you guys !! 
And of course i really enjoyed the event and making all these creations, and the text game was really cool too!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 3, 2021)

congrats to all of the winners! the event want fun and really got me into the halloween spirit. Always looking forward to any future events.


----------



## Megaroni (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for all the time spent on these events, they're really fun. And congrats to all the winners, your projects look amazing! Will we be able to use extra haunted golden coins or anything?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! I’m glad I got to participate a little, so double thanks for hosting this!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 3, 2021)

thanks for hosting the event staff!! i loved the physical craft tasks and i'm super excited for future events ! ;w;


----------



## Venn (Nov 3, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners! All the entries were amazing!


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 3, 2021)

thank you for hosting this event, i had a wonderful time. And a huge congratulations to all the winners, there were so many amazing entries it was hard to just vote for one in each category.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for hosting another amazingly fun event mods! <3


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2021)

The Halloween Favorite winners should have received their bonus coins. The tied users split the combined coins from 2nd and 3rd place. Let us know if you think anything is missing!

While we weren't originally intending to do any leftover currency sales or transfers, we have now added a very small Golden Haunted Coin to Bell transfer of 5 Bells per Golden Haunted Coin. You can convert your leftover Golden Haunted Coins by clicking them and going to the Transfer tab.

Finally, the backdrops will sadly now be going away!


----------



## Vsmith (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!!! This event was so much fun!


----------



## CanuckChick (Nov 3, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!  I was happy to be able to vote, it was a very fun event though very hard to choose, so many awesome creations!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 4, 2021)

So many amazing entries and well-deserved wins!! Congratulations winners!! This event was super fun, thank you staff!!!!


----------



## SarahSays (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you so much, staff! This event was really fun and put me in the Halloween mood! Really appreciate everyone’s effort and hard work! Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Equity (Nov 4, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners!  I enjoyed scrolling down every participant’s submissions; amazing work everyone! As for the staff, a big thank you for organizing another fun and creative event!


----------



## StitchesFan308 (Nov 4, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners!  There were so many lovely entries that it was hard to vote! Also, thank you so much for this really fun event, Staff  Halloween is my favorite holiday, so I really enjoyed it


----------



## Verecund (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for the event! I especially loved the study game, it was so much fun!

Haven't seen this posted here yet, so I just wanted to say that I got the ghostoid in game along with its new name!


Spoiler



The wallopoid!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 4, 2021)

Verecund said:


> Thanks for the event! I especially loved the study game, it was so much fun!
> 
> Haven't seen this posted here yet, so I just wanted to say that I got the ghostoid in game along with its new name!
> 
> ...


I kind of preferred ghostoid. I’ve gotten so used to it. It’s still cute, though. That’s awesome that you got it in the game.


----------



## ryuk (Nov 4, 2021)

i dug a ghostoid up today, the official name is “wallopoid” if staff was still wondering


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 4, 2021)

Ghostoid is now known as Wallopoid!


----------



## Wickel (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for hosting! I had a lot of fun participating.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Ghostoid is now known as Wallopoid!


Awesome!


----------



## mocha. (Nov 5, 2021)

Congratulations to all of the winners!! Every year I’m amazed at how creative you all are and I LOVE seeing all of your entries!
Thank you TBT staff for yet another fun filled Halloween event! My favourite of the events was @Mistreil ‘s and it makes me really excited to see how that might be incorporated into future events?! You guys are just so clever


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 5, 2021)

thanks for an amazing Halloween event staff!! congrats to all the winners!


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 6, 2021)

Yay, all four things that I voted for made it to the finals!  Huge congrats to all the winners!

(Now, what to do with my remaining golden coins?...)


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 6, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Yay, all four things that I voted for made it to the finals!  Huge congrats to all the winners!
> 
> (Now, what to do with my remaining golden coins?...)


Click them and then go to the Transfer tab. They are only worth 5 bells a piece though! (Hauntedness reduces their market value.)


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 8, 2021)

When are the Halloween collectibles being removed from the shop? Not that I have currency to spend, just curious.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> When are the Halloween collectibles being removed from the shop? Not that I have currency to spend, just curious.


I imagine there’d be an announcement and they won’t just magically disappear.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I imagine there’d be an announcement and they won’t just magically disappear.


They are likely to removed without any further notice. We have given members ample time to spend their currency.

If you haven't spent your tokens yet for whatever reason then please do so ASAP otherwise they risk being lost to the void. Unlike in _Animal Crossing_, nothing comes back out of TBT's void.

*EDIT*: And they're gone!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2021)

Chris said:


> If you haven't spent your tokens yet for whatever reason then please do so ASAP otherwise they risk being lost to the void. Unlike in _Animal Crossing_, nothing comes back out of TBT's void.


wdym. each time a collectible that I almost surely won't be able to obtain (re)releases, my disapppointment always returns from tbt's void


----------

